# Video Streaming



## Ivoo (22. November 2004)

hi,

 kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine .avi -datei als streaming in eine website einbaue?

 Ivoo


----------



## redlama (22. November 2004)

Schau mal hier, vielleicht ist da was interessantes für Dich bei.
Und dann habe ich noch einen Link für Dich: Netiquette. Da solltest Du mal reinschauen, da steht unter anderem was interessantes zum Thema Groß-/Kleinschreibung auf tutorials.de drin. 

redlama

P.S. Willkommen an Board! ;-)


----------



## Ivoo (22. November 2004)

Das bringt mir leider nicht viel..... 

 Also:

 Ich habe jetzt einen ganz normalen .avi -Clip. Wie ich den in eine Website einbinde weiß ich, aber wie kann ich den als Streaming in die Page einbauen?
 Da muss ich mit der Datei doch auch was machen oder?

 Naja ich hoffe Du kannst mir da weiterhelfen!?

 PS: War das mit der Groß-/Kleinschreibung diesmal ok?

 Ivo


----------



## redlama (22. November 2004)

Ivoo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Naja ich hoffe Du kannst mir da weiterhelfen!?[...]


Leider nicht, da kenne ich mich auch nicht wirklich mit aus! Aber jemand anderes kann Dir sicher helfen. 


			
				Ivoo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]PS: War das mit der Groß-/Kleinschreibung diesmal ok?


Ja, war es!  War ja auch nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur ein freundlicher Hinweis.

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## Gumbo (22. November 2004)

Ich hab einfach mal Google mit den Stichworten php "video streaming" gefüttert und bin gleich auf den ersten Einträgen auf Webseiten zu Streaming Software gestoßen. Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob und wie diese Software funktioniert, doch ich denke, dass du genug Gedult mitgebracht hast, um dies auszutesten.


Schon wieder zwei neue Beiträge für nichts…


----------

